# vystrašit



## slavicist89

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me the phrase in bold below:

Zápach tento, kde se rozhnízdí, jest tak trvanlivý, že moje tlumoky a všechny v nich přivežené věci po dlouhé, téměř 300mílové cestě vždy čistým povětřím přece ještě dlouhý čas doma takovou ruštinou zaváněly. Blahoslavený cizozemec ten, kterému aspoň do duše tato moskovština nepronikne, jako máme mnohé mrzuté pády: *ze šatů se dá ještě všelijak vystrašiti. 

*The context is in _Gulaňje _from Havlíček's _Obrazy z Rus_, and he has just ranted about how the whole of Russia smells of _juchta_. My supervisor reckons that this _juchtovina_ might be a metaphor for pan-Slavism.

My guesses are as follows:

'I still get a real fright from my clothing'
'I am still trying to purge it from my clothes in all kinds of ways'

What do you think?

Thanks,
Slavicist


----------



## bibax

In the given context:
*vystrašiti* = vyplašiti, vypuditi, vyhnati; to frighten off/away, to expel;

Blahoslavený cizozemec ten, kterému aspoň do duše tato moskovština nepronikne, jako máme mnohé mrzuté pády (= příklady): ze šatů se dá ještě všelijak vystrašiti (= vypuditi).

My clumsy translation:

Blessed is the stranger, whose soul at least has not been penetrated by this moscowishness, as we have many annoying examples; from the dress it (i.e. moscowshtina) can be somehow expelled.


> My supervisor reckons that this juchtovina might be a metaphor for pan-Slavism.


Maybe, or a metaphor for the Russian nature (yuft is also called _'Russian leather'_).


----------



## risa2000

Napadá mne, zda druhá věta není narážkou na češtinu a její podobnost s ruštinou (a jejím skloňováním). Tedy *pády* ve smyslu gramatickém. Druhá část věty je pak povzdechnutím, které říká, že zatímco ze šatů lze, tento ne chtěný, vliv odstranit, z jazyka už nikoliv. Ale je to čistě spekulace .


----------



## bibax

risa2000 said:


> Napadá mne, zda druhá věta není narážkou na češtinu a její podobnost s ruštinou (a jejím skloňováním). Tedy *pády* ve smyslu gramatickém.


Pochybuji. Měl jsem raději napsat: pády = případy.


----------

